# Jynxy back in work!



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Well, it's been a very long 7 weeks! I am immensely pleased with her progress, basically the wound just has to close now and we're good to go. The vet cleared her 2 weeks ago to go back into work, he sees no reason why she can't be ridden. I'm just starting her with round penning, get her loosened up and moving again and then I'll graduate to more lunge/side rein work and look to start riding her again more into August. She has no lameness whatsoever, she's back on outdoor turnout as of this weekend. I am beyond happy this is almost over!

Haha, and yes, for anyone not keeping up, I finally roached her mane like I've been threatening to do for over a year. Everyone at the barn is furious with me, ****. I don't care, I like it and her mane was completely unmanageable. At least this way, it'll be perfect length for show season next summer!









Walking









I'd forgotten what a lovely little trot she has, hehe









Sooo hot today, she had no extra energy









Little canter!









Back to trot









Other direction









Pretty Jynxy face!!!









Canter other direction









Don't you just love her weird wavy tail?









And back to trot

I posted these last week to her injury thread, but for anyone who hasn't seen her updated leg injury progress and my new fav photo:










Initial Injury June 9, 2011:



















Injury now, July 29, 2011:


----------



## CruceyMoose (Dec 30, 2010)

Oh nice! =] She looks good!

Sorry I haven't been on in a while so I don't know -- how'd she get injured?


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm so pleased she's ok and back to work... I love her mane, roached manes are just so much easier to work with.

She's gorgeous, I cant wait to see how things go with her!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The doofus went and kicked another horse through the fence, and got hung up on the wire. I don't know what I'm going to do with her, a new mare was turned out in the paddock next to hers and someone forgot to close the alleyway so the mare came through and they started sniffing over the fence and Jynx, of course, immediately starts squealing and smashing the gate with her front leg, and turning to kick with her back legs. :roll: I'm counting the days til she costs me more money for the next injury.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

:shock: How did you get her leg to heal so quickly? My instructors yearling had a similar injury (He cut open his leg and flesh was hanging off the wound) around late May last year. And his leg just finished healing two months ago. 
I must say you did a wonderful job getting her back to health.

I love the roached look on her btw :wink:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I'm not even quite sure! We did daily hydrotherapy for at least 15-20 minutes of cold water for about 4 weeks? Also had daily bandaging using nitrofurazone. The location caused pressure sores on her hock, still healing those as well.

It only took about 4 weeks for the flesh to fill in, then we left her unbandaged and continued hosing and using a special coolant spray mixed by the vet to promote healthy tissue growth and restrict proud flesh. I pick all the scabs and excess tissue off once a week now.

I really thought the entire summer was shot, I'm immensely pleased I'll actually be able to ride her and get her back in training a bit before winter!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Glad she is doing better!


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Good job. See, all that worrying about nothing...


----------



## atreyu917 (May 22, 2011)

I absolutely love this picture. I fell in love with her all over again


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

She is adorable! Looks like she healed up well and is moving good! I like the roached mane look. I roached my boys for the first time this year. I love it. Though Honestly it grows out and starts to fall over about 6 months. (At least for Jake but he has thin mane...)


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

She's gorgeous! And her leg looks much better. How do you keep her so clean?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHA, an awesome barn and a good camera. :lol: She's never been so clean and black as she has this summer being kept inside, and she's still managed to cover herself in manure stains that the camera doesn't really show with the sun blazing. 90% of the time, I'm cursing her every way I can because she's such a filthy pig, she's NEVER white except the 5 minutes immediately following a bath! She has perma stains on her lower flank area, so that I actually should buy stocks in the company that makes the white grooming spray paint and get some of my money back! :roll:

Faceman - definitely, I'll know not to panic so hard next time! The vet gave us a thumbs up and said we couldn't have done a better job, that's all I needed to hear! That and her blatantly obvious lack of any lameness. I can deal with blemishes!

Thanks guys, hopefully this time next year the photos will be Jynxy in the Dressage ring at her first shows!


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> BAHAHAHAHAHAHA, an awesome barn and a good camera. :lol: She's never been so clean and black as she has this summer being kept inside, and she's still managed to cover herself in manure stains that the camera doesn't really show with the sun blazing. 90% of the time, I'm cursing her every way I can because she's such a filthy pig, she's NEVER white except the 5 minutes immediately following a bath!



Sounds like my horse! Hahah:rofl:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

For the entire duration of spring, she looks like this daily:



















And for some weird reason, her coat has a funky texture that makes it 10x harder to get off than any other horse I've ever owned/groomed. My Arab can get filthy, and a shedding blade takes off all the dirt with loose hair. With Jynx, it just attaches to the hair base, poofs her entire coat up and just leaves her covered in grit even when the actual dirt is gone.

I'll never own another white horse after her, I swear.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Shes gorgeous!!! Love her markings!!! Very pretty for sure! Look forward to seeing more pics!!!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Thats a smexy looking ponyyyyy


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Whoa look at that dust... are you sure it's the same horse? :lol:


----------



## TralissaAndalusians (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah Moki, she's bloody gorgeous! I'm glad that she's healing very well!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Gorgeous horse!

The wound looks like it is healing nicely. I know all about those, unfortunately. Had two very serious ones on two different horses within the past 6 years. That's two too many!


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I am so glad you are able to train her again so soon! It seems like just yesterday you were in a panic about the injury. She is looking good!


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

She is gorgeous! Congrats on the speedy recovery as well. Look at all the white, i bet she sure does know how to find those mud puddles.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

LOVE her "Wasn't me" expression here










:rofl::rofl:

Great job both with the leg and getting the hairy mud monster to look so gorgeous, love the roached mane, looks great on her.

Good thing about dressage, the odd blemish doesn't matter, just if they can perform the test.​


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

She's darn lucky I'm not a more heartless owner, I can't stand blanketing them if the only purpose is cleanliness. They love rolling so much, I don't have the heart to keep a sheet on her 24/7 just for the sake of a white coat. Though let me tell you, I've been SORELY tempted!

Haha, yeah that leg is starting to look like she got run over by a tractor, but as long as it's just blemishes I'm fine! She's got a lump right below this injury where she got hung up in a hay feeder as a 2 year old and the owner didn't care for it properly and let it proud flesh. It's actually gone down a fair bit since I bought her though, it used to be huge and now you almost have to know what you're looking for.


----------



## misskingraven (Mar 24, 2011)

Your horse is beautiful! I lovee her face


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

She looks GORGEOUS with a roached mane!


----------

